# HELP Bee's acting weak and staggering ?



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Doesn't sound like anything I've seen or read about apivar, however does sound a whole lot like a Trachael Mite problem. They normally fly out the hive if they are strong enough and die during the winter when no other hives are active. Being you're in FL, it may look a bit different there than up north here. Gather a few of them and send them off to the USDA lab for analysis to find out for sure.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, it could be tracheal mites or one of the paralysis viruses. With either of them usually the colony with dwindle down in population and then either die or start to recover. With tracheal mites Crisco patties do as much good as the menthol treatments, but I have not seen tracheal mite problems in years.


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

does anybody have the address for usda bee lab?


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Contact your state apiary section, they will have that information. They may have a lab where they do tests themselves.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

fraz6020 said:


> does anybody have the address for usda bee lab?


http://www.ars.usda.gov/Main/docs.htm?docid=7472


----------

